# stock kernal



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anyone by chance have the stock Gingerbread 2.3.5 kernel? Installed CWM recovery and it made my tab do crazy thing. So i found a thread that was a how to restore your Tab to Stock. Unfortunalety, it was an old version. I did get on OTA update but it only took me to 2.2, Any help would be greatly appreciated, Tried using Heimdall to put the rom i had on it back on but am getting no love. Hit the start button after loading the files and it doesn't do anything. Thanks in Advance

P.S. after futzing with it for a couple of hours it finally took the Rom I had on it thru Heimdall. Not sure what that was about but, like I said, it all started when I tried to flash in CWM recovery 5.0.2.7. That took, but it rendered the tablet usless. Would boot, but the unlock slider went backwards when you tried to slide it to unlock and when you tried to hit the power button to shut it off, one of the other choices lit up.........I dunno!


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

redwizard69 said:


> Does anyone by chance have the stock Gingerbread 2.3.5 kernel? Installed CWM recovery and it made my tab do crazy thing. So i found a thread that was a how to restore your Tab to Stock. Unfortunalety, it was an old version. I did get on OTA update but it only took me to 2.2, Any help would be greatly appreciated, Tried using Heimdall to put the rom i had on it back on but am getting no love. Hit the start button after loading the files and it doesn't do anything. Thanks in Advance
> 
> P.S. after futzing with it for a couple of hours it finally took the Rom I had on it thru Heimdall. Not sure what that was about but, like I said, it all started when I tried to flash in CWM recovery 5.0.2.7. That took, but it rendered the tablet usless. Would boot, but the unlock slider went backwards when you tried to slide it to unlock and when you tried to hit the power button to shut it off, one of the other choices lit up.........I dunno!


Did you unzip the recovery before flashing?????


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes I did, It had a recovery and a kernel image in it.I used those and thats when the fun started.


----------

